# GIVEAWAY: How Would You Reinvent Your Backyard?



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

Although I am NOT eligible for this giveaway, I wanted to give my own shopping list as an example for you for how to enter.

I am working on updating my patio!

*Solar LED String Lights*
*Outdoor 2-Person Double Rocking Chair*
*2 Outdoor Black Metal and Glass LED Lanterns*
*Sunflower Outdoor Toss Pillows*
*Raised Garden Bed*
*








Make sure to add links to the products on your shopping list!*

Seriously, y'all would be crazy not to enter this giveaway! Do it now! 

- Cricket


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I would replace my grill with new grill and also the grill cover
for it.
That’s what I would choose 


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Cuisinar...-Propane-Gas-Grill-with-Side-Burner/273331077

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Cuisinar...-007-179d83c4b949c8&athancid=null&athena=true


----------



## azeotrope (Jun 3, 2015)

I have 3 active kids and trees in my backyard, so I would install two zip lines and a slack line setup for them to play on 

 https://www.walmart.com/ip/Slacker...ng-Premium-Zip-Line-Safety-Features/385342752

 https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ktaxon-...cles-Line-Accessories-Play-Set-Blue/570892573

 https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ninja-W...inja-Line-52-ft-Slackline-by-Coreus/782851803

With a tree swing!

 https://www.walmart.com/ip/Detacha...g-Rope-1M-40-Diameter-Rainbow-Color/989939265


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I would choose to spend the gift card on the pit boss classic grill and a patio set!!. Nice! Links to the products are below;

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pit-Boss...red-Pellet-Grill-with-Flame-Broiler/838778838

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Tuscany-Ridge-4-Piece-Conversation-Set/137846406


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I think that I want the pit boss.

https://go.skimresources.com/?id=13...774b1f5f&abp=1&xjsf=other_click__auxclick [2]

ED


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Cuisinar...com&affiliates_ad_id=612734&campaign_id=9383I only have a narrow strip of a back yard but this would be nice on the deck


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Cuisinart-3-In-1-Stainless-Five-Burner-Propane-Gas-Grill-with-Side-Burner/273331077


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I too would chose the Pit Boss:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pit-Boss...red-Pellet-Grill-with-Flame-Broiler/838778838


----------



## ObserverX2930 (Jan 19, 2021)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pit-Boss-Classic-700-Sq-In-Wood-Fired-Pellet-Grill-with-Flame-Broiler/838778838


This grill looks very nice. Would be a great upgrade for what I have now.

I could also use one of these cordless tillers for keeping my mulched beds aerated and well fluffed.


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Greenworks-10-Inch-40V-Cordless-Cultivator-4-0-AH-Battery-Included-27062/27694383?wpa_bd=&wpa_pg_seller_id=F55CDC31AB754BB68FE0B39041159D63&wpa_ref_id=wpaqs:V1CitIl-GBC-3R8qTNElNCyeOyeslyzT9cBaQbQwltlIYPgQAsp6jmUmkwzZFwGZ9YYJoTUwhNTE3zkULQJUA3-zU_rKOLqapYLxHZK2XQEdNltOHn6ZaaV_p-s6c1ol5x5SHyOI0e4tHrIAU7mCX88-LSsixkXy5X5RG6FPa6ROjnG8sFT75I7wqniPYFem4t1OCtD9WKsGqRyfP49k9w&wpa_tag=__tag__&wpa_aux_info=__aux_info__&wpa_pos=1&wpa_plmt=__plmt__&wpa_aduid=__aduid__


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

New BBQ would be nice.









Dyna-Glo DGP397SNP-D Premier 3 Burner Propane Gas Grill | Walmart Canada


Buy Dyna-Glo DGP397SNP-D Premier 3 Burner Propane Gas Grill from Walmart Canada. Shop for more Propane BBQs available online at Walmart.ca



www.walmart.ca


----------



## justthecowboy (Nov 30, 2020)

I have an electric smoker and was just looking at Traeger smokers, electric ones don't give enough smoke flavor for me.


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Traeger-Pro-22-Wood-Pellet-Grill/151987240



Just think of sitting out smelling the food cook with this view


----------



## neil86 (Oct 13, 2018)

I would put in some raised garden beds so I can start a garden of my own vegetables and herbs.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Best-Cho...-Planter-for-Grass-Lawn-Yard-Natural/50457575

Then I'd add a new grill to put those vegetables and herbs to good use.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Expert-Grill-4-Burner-with-Side-Burner-Propane-Gas-Grill-in-Red/270479079


----------



## surely1 (May 26, 2021)

I absolutely am looking for some patio chairs to set up around my fire pit like this Costway 3 piece outdoor patio wicker furniture set:


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Costway-3PCS-Outdoor-Patio-Mix-Brown-Rattan-Wicker-Furniture-Set-with-Beige-Cushions/862062300



I would put up a few strings of these Torchstar 100 LED lights:


https://www.walmart.com/ip/TORCHSTAR-LED-100-LEDs-Globe-String-Lights-Waterproof-Outdoor-Extendable-Christmas-Lights-Party-Garden-Patio-Bedroom-Dorm-Warm-White-33ft/570629410



A few of these super cute Modway outdoor pillows will add a punch of color:


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Modway-Outdoor-Patio-Pillow-for-Indoor-Outdoor-Use-Multiple-Colors/54278157



Frame the setting with a few plants potted in these pots:


https://www.walmart.com/ip/2-Pack-15-Inch-Round-Faux-Stone-Resin-Garden-Potted-Planter-Flower-Pot-Indoor-Outdoor-Brown/487606005


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Momma would like a cover for the patio



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sunjoy-Lynn-10-ft-x-10-ft-Modern-White-Steel-Gazebo-with-White-Flat-Top-Canopy/119565255


----------



## wallmaxx (Dec 12, 2011)

I would replace an old rotted fence, check.
I would remove old trees that were dying and upgrade my landscaping so that being at home is more enjoyable, check.
I would make the back deck more functional and replace the hot tub with a larger one, that is more modern and efficient, pending.
I would create a nice, as in match the style of my house, tool shed larger than 12‘ x 16’, pending.
I’m currently looking to replace our very well used and aging Traeger pellet grill with some thing a little more commercial and a bit larger. We grill on that thing almost every single evening. The keto/carnivore diet kind of lends itself to cooking outdoors because there’s meat involved. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Green-Mountain-Grills-Davy-Crockett-Pellet-Grill-WIFI-enabled/567643206


----------



## grallim (May 27, 2021)

If I win the $500 Walmart gift card I would be so happy. I could replace my 10 year old grill so I could have my first backyard gathering with friends in over a year and a half. I would also get a cover to protect it from the weather, some nice spices and tools for cooking plus a lantern for mood light.

Blackstone Grill: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Blacksto...8-Griddle-Cooking-Station-with-Hood/895102114 

Grill Cover: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Blackstone-Rangetop-Combo-Griddle-Cover-Fits-Up-to-68/894245386

Blackstone Tools: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Blackstone-Deluxe-Stainless-Steel-6-Piece-Spatula-Griddle-Kit/985014937

Seasoning: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Blackstone-Steakhouse-Seasoning-7-3-oz/932449226

Outdoor Lantern: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-H...r-Black-Metal-and-Glass-LED-Lantern/621807777


----------



## HertzDonuts (May 27, 2021)

Gotta go with the Blackstone for sure. We've been wanting one for a while. 
Then this gas fire pit would be really cool to have, and would get us outside a lot more!


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm pretty content with my backyard but an outdoor griddle would be a nice addition.


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Blackstone-4-Burner-36-Griddle-Cooking-Station-with-Side-Shelves/415776934




https://www.walmart.com/ip/Blackstone-ProSeries-4-Burner-36-Griddle-Cooking-Station-with-Hood/416512969



Does Walmart have anything to soundproof a fence? The neighbors rooster does get to me at times.


----------



## Kbvinson13 (May 28, 2021)

I would absolutely love to buy https://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-H....com&affiliates_ad_id=612734&campaign_id=9383


----------



## NikkiB804 (May 28, 2021)

I would choose the much needed grill.
https://go.skimresources.com/?id=13...13b69e39abefa&xjsf=other_click__touchstart []

and Gazebo


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-10-x-10-Grey-Easy-Assembly-Steel-Garden-Gazebo/714580293


----------



## abbiefisher0202 (May 28, 2021)

I have a huge backyard because we live out in the country. Because of that, there are quite a bit of things that I would love to do to make it amazing! We currently have a table and chairs but they are old and rather dirty so I would upgrade to this: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-H....com&affiliates_ad_id=612734&campaign_id=9383 

I also would LOVE to build a garden. We currently have a few pots for flowers and vegetables but a raising garden would be amazing: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Vita-Urb....com&affiliates_ad_id=612734&campaign_id=9383

And then of course I would have to upgrade my boyfriends BBQ because the one we have is old and isn't cleaned out so it keeps lighting on fire  https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pit-Boss....com&affiliates_ad_id=612734&campaign_id=9383


----------



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

I would use the $500 for benches for my backyard. I have a garden but no where to sit. And a small table for some snacks and drinks on a warm summer day.



https://www.walmart.com/ip/BELLEZE-Antique-Designed-Rose-Style-Outdoor-Patio-Park-Garden-Bench-Bronze-Love-Seat-Cast-Iron-Backyard-Porch-Home-Pool/130313203





https://www.walmart.com/ip/Belleze-50-Welcome-Patio-Garden-Outdoor-Park-Bench-Backyard-Bronze/507719467





https://www.walmart.com/ip/Outdoor-Eucalyptus-Wood-Garden-Bench/17463527





https://www.walmart.com/ip/SmileMart-Outdoor-Durable-Metal-Bench-Black/201893495





https://www.walmart.com/ip/Riley-Outdoor-Acacia-Wood-Foldable-Side-Table-Brown-Patina-and-Gray/456427127


----------



## Wilnawheeler (May 29, 2021)

I need this patio set. I have new deck and no where to sit!!



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-Homes-Gardens-Providence-4-Piece-Conversation-Set-Gray/371019363?irgwc=1&sourceid=imp_0GpRp6RJ0xyLRLBwUx0Mo36aUkBzu1zvPSBmWo0&veh=aff&wmlspartner=imp_10078&clickid=0GpRp6RJ0xyLRLBwUx0Mo36aUkBzu1zvPSBmWo0&sharedid=diychatroom.com&affiliates_ad_id=612734&campaign_id=9383


----------



## DonnaY (May 29, 2021)

Admin said:


> View attachment 653201
> 
> We are beyond thrilled to announce that we have partnered with *Walmart* to give away a $500.00 gift card!
> 
> ...


I would get iron railing to fix our porch up and make it safer https://www.walmart.com/ip/TC-HOME-...oor-Indoor-4-or-5-Steps-Porch-Stair/386008162 and get some https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hanging-Flame-Light/26981840 to place in between our hanging plants, to give it some extra little something if you know what I mean. I think they would be breath taking at night


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

https://www.walmart.com/browse/auto-tires/fire-extinguishers/91083_1074765_6330485_1231083


----------



## Stylingilen (May 30, 2021)

View attachment 653205

Sponsored by: Walmart
_Making your life a little easier, so you can live a little better._
[/QUOTE]

I would love to transform our backyard! For starters, I would get a cute little patio table set as the focal point. A place where friends and family can sit, eat, and play games. I would then decorate it with a cute flower pot, and candles (and not just any candles, the bug repellent kind) Because any type of bug is a buzz kill.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Forest-Hills-5-Piece-Patio-Dining-Set-Beige/900046286

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Artifici...tic-Oval-Wooden-Box-for-Decorations/429995749

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Citronella-Mosquito-Repellent-Candle-Outdoor-and-Indoor-Scented-Candles-Gift-Set-3-Pack-Soy-Wax-Candle/824870574?wpa_bd=&wpa_pg_seller_id=DA0B421664A14494B44317384A6E7C4E&wpa_ref_id=wpaqs:RLU3mxcF50TiQWuaNhO0SDjoaYXQZHGxbC8EHZxe6XC-j6M5bWbZY39bQDofdFs-hyBcrSvzoSvJTN8oti5qGzd3zgHx9VKU0CobWWxSYcQeTJpUEqWiLk-nUmqegssK-rU74_xUaHJe6yPKceESt4CuX0gyIa3waztBy2iz0Yq_8OaEUcvDrTfbEp4Ccnnk3OQ0dD8rsyRusRi3BxOfPsB4qZa1TDi6KDDxsj3lvKeAJaj1eWSXzuAcYi5piZkBMKh_SAH0ysXEoRQDJ-ZRSQ&wpa_tag=&wpa_aux_info=&wpa_pos=1&wpa_plmt=1145x1145_T-C-IG_TI_1-6_HL-INGRID-GRID-NY&wpa_aduid=6359d5b9-44b0-4477-8ae4-dc5697971075&wpa_pg=search&wpa_pg_id=citronella candles for outside&wpa_st=citronella+candles+for+outside&wpa_tax=1115193_1025745_3117767&wpa_bucket=*bkt*

You can't have a cute table without a cute rug. So I would get a trendy outdoor rug (I'm a sucker for all things rugs)
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-Homes-Gardens-5-X-7-Blue-Tribal-Striped-Outdoor-Rug/647455335

Now in each corner of the patio I would put the cutest planter boxes and fill them with gorgeous white and blue flowers.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Large-Barn-Wood-Planter-Box-Wrap-with-Hinged-Door/775976011

Next I would get some awesome lighting features. I love the vibe that comes from having hanging lights above a back patio. Also, when is a chandelier above a table not a good idea? (It's always a good idea)
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Honeywel...LED-Indoor-and-Outdoor-String-Light/575718696

https://www.walmart.com/ip/LNC-Rust...itchen-Entry-Hall-Office-Stairs-Bar/937009464

Last but certainly not lease, a hammock! There's nothing better than laying in a hammock, watching the kids play in the yard as the sun sets.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bliss-Ha...ck-in-a-Bag-Decorative-Fringe-Brown/250699546


----------



## AngelsAboveYou (May 30, 2021)

Admin said:


> View attachment 653201
> 
> We are beyond thrilled to announce that we have partnered with *Walmart* to give away a $500.00 gift card!
> 
> ...





Admin said:


> View attachment 653201
> 
> We are beyond thrilled to announce that we have partnered with *Walmart* to give away a $500.00 gift card!
> 
> ...


It's definitely time to upgrade our patio furniture! I love these:


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Costway-3PCS-Outdoor-Patio-Mix-Brown-Rattan-Wicker-Furniture-Set-with-Beige-Cushions/862062300?


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

6 of these. I plan on trying to grow strawberries next year. We have a hard time finding decent berries around here.

Suncast 4-Panel Garden Kit - Walmart.com - Walmart.com


----------



## Samantaramian (May 30, 2021)

I would buy a compost tumbler 


http://www.walmart.com/ip/FCMP-Outdoor-IM4000-37-Gal-Dual-Chamber-Tumbling-Composter-Black/20964928



new solar lights


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Solar-Lights-Outdoor-Rechargeable-Battery-Powered-LED-Exterior-Lighting-with-Auto-On-for-Home-Patio-Deck-and-Driveway-by-Pure-Garden-Set-of-4/52890665



a flower box


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mayne-Fairfield-Window-Box-4FT-Black/15204508



and a lovely sunshade!


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Outsunny-10-x-8-Retractable-Sun-Shade-Patio-Window-Awning-White-Beige-Stripe/853953795



anything leftover I’d spend on design borders for my flower beds


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Suncast-CPLBSE10TG-Landscape-Design-Border-Decorative-Natural-Rock-Stone-Edging-10-Count/6435917











Admin said:


> View attachment 653201
> 
> We are beyond thrilled to announce that we have partnered with *Walmart* to give away a $500.00 gift card!
> 
> ...


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd start with this powerful pressure washer! My Saint Bernard Charlotte (God rest her beautiful soul) left drooling little presents everywhere. Lol
7HP 4200 PSI Gas Pressure Washer 3.0 GPM w/ 5 Adjustable Nozzles, 20 ft High Pressure Hose ,Dual soap Tank , 209CC Gas Pressure Washer Kit



https://www.walmart.com/ip/7HP-4200-PSI-Gas-Pressure-Washer-3-0-GPM-w-5-Adjustable-Nozzles-20-ft-High-Pressure-Hose-Dual-soap-Tank-209CC-Gas-Pressure-Washer-Kit/764743540


----------



## Tammyliscio (May 31, 2021)

Without a doubt! http://www.walmart.com/ip/Pit-Boss-...red-Pellet-Grill-with-Flame-Broiler/838778838


----------



## Hesswendy71 (Jun 1, 2021)

Admin said:


> View attachment 653201
> 
> We are beyond thrilled to announce that we have partnered with *Walmart* to give away a $500.00 gift card!
> 
> ...


I would get this large sectional so that I would have enough space for my whole family!!https://www.walmart.com/ip/4-Piece-...fa-Set-Dining-Table-Sets-Backyard-Q/557301616


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

I would probably go for a garden gazebo or two. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-10-x-10-Grey-Easy-Assembly-Steel-Garden-Gazebo/714580293?irgwc=1&sourceid=imp_zLmQ3nQWVxyLWrAwUx0Mo3b5UkBzP4TI6XQk0&veh=aff&wmlspartner=imp_10078&clickid=zLmQ3nQWVxyLWrAwUx0Mo3b5UkBzP4TI6XQk0&sharedid=diychatroom.com&affiliates_ad_id=612734&campaign_id=9383


----------



## Rob-Bryant (Jun 17, 2019)

In the process of redoing my yard, new pavers being installed as I type this. I always wanted to add a fire pit and now would be the time to do it. I would put it towards this propane fire pit Keegan Outdoor 32 Inch Light Weight Concrete Round Fire Pit and Tank Holder, Mixed Brown - Walmart.com - Walmart.com


----------



## geenowalker (Aug 19, 2013)

Have a paver patio with a step down rosette. Didn't have the cash to outfit with furniture and am now finally in the summer to enjoy it. We have a firepit on the rosette with a bench to enjoy it. Trying to tie the rosette and main patio together with and outdoor day bed. Enjoy all summer as is, then substitute the center table with firepit in the fall and winter.


https://www.walmart.com/ip/M-W-Patio-Furniture-Outdoor-Daybed-Retractable-Canopy-Soft-Cushions-PE-Wicker-Rattan-Round-Sectional-Sofa-Set-Lawn-Garden-Backyard-Poolside/737762624


on the main patio, I would add a complementary seating area 


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Elisha-Outdoor-7-Piece-Acacia-Wood-Sectional-Sofa-Set-with-Cushions-and-Fire-Pit-Teak-Beige-Light-Gray/502961235?selected=true


placed under 


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Outdoor-Living-Today-Breeze-12-ft-Pergola/21078480


accented by string lights


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Outdoor-String-Lights-Patio-Vintage-Garden-Yard-Commercial-Grade-Waterproof-48Ft/405731980


and some planter boxes


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Costway-Square-Wood-Flower-Planter-Box-Raised-Vegetable-Patio-Lawn-Garden-folding/312278942


----------



## rickwhoo (Nov 4, 2014)

A nice Fire Pit would be great! https://www.walmart.com/ip/Best-Cho...r-Patio-w-Natural-Stone-Handle-Cover/46933872


----------



## DuaneDaVein (May 28, 2021)

This: Masterbuilt Gravity Series 1050 Digital Charcoal Grill + Smoker in Black - Walmart.com - Walmart.com


----------



## MrGuy (Jun 2, 2021)

I would begin by installing this Gazebo--Mainstays 10' x 10' Grey Easy Assembly Steel Garden Gazebo - Walmart.com - Walmart.com ; I would then add the providence conversation set--Better Homes & Gardens Providence 4-Piece Conversation Set, Gray - Walmart.com - Walmart.com and then top it all of with the Pit Boss Grill--Pit Boss Classic 700 Sq. In. Wood Fired Pellet Grill with Flame Broiler - Walmart.com - Walmart.com


----------



## The Jeep Driver (Feb 24, 2014)

Since we just had a large storm sewer line replaced, I need....grass seed... a paver maker would be nice... and these blinds for the deck...


----------



## DIY54 (Mar 2, 2021)

I'd go with a new Patio dining set since I'm looking for one now, and just got done sanding and re-staining the deck. 



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Belden-Park-7-Piece-Patio-Dining-Set-Blue/207627051


----------



## bdmeyer (Dec 26, 2011)

This bad boy right here:


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Costway-10-x-12-Octagonal-Patio-Gazebo-Canopy-Shelter-Double-Top-W-Netting-Sidewalls/629186276


Ventilation at the top, screens to keep the skeeter's at bay, and plenty of room for the family.


----------



## migelito (Aug 9, 2010)

Admin said:


> How would you spend $500 at Walmart to help transform your backyard?


I already have a covered area, so i would love nice seating:


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Tuscany-Ridge-4-Piece-Conversation-Set/137846406


----------



## DemonHunter (Aug 18, 2019)

I'd love to have


this patio set
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Albany-Lane-6-Piece-Outdoor-Patio-Dining-Set-Red/47423103
$150

this storage set to hideaway all knick knacks for clear backyard and easy access later
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Suncast-...and-Patio-Stoney-Gray/714913544?selected=true
$240

decorate the landscape with these solar lanterns
https://www.walmart.com/ip/1Pcs-Wea...-Lamp-Outdoor-Lamp-Yard-Patio-Decor/121519219
$15.72 * n, for the left over money from $500 


Thanks DIY and Walmart

...


----------



## Indigobird (Jun 3, 2021)

My boyfriend is a boss on the grill, so I’d have to split the gift card and get him a pit boss. Patio couch would be great to chill with him while he cooks.

Boo Thang’s Grill
Mama’s Chill Spot 

thanx for the opportunity!


----------



## Gen251 (Jun 3, 2021)

I would update my patio and yard with an awning to replace the beautiful ash tree we lost. The tree shaded the patio and now all I have is glaring hot sun.


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sojag-Portland-Wall-Mounted-12-x-12-Hardtop-Brown-Square-Gazebo/679703455



I also have been searching for a conversation seating set. I used to have chairs that belong to my mom that she bought 30 years ago, but the bottoms are finally rotted out and it's time for something new.



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hanover-Hudson-Square-4-Piece-Outdoor-Deep-Seating-Lounge-Set/44504153


----------



## Godswayj316 (Jun 3, 2021)

I would love to reinvent my back yard with a new seating set and some beautiful plants

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Best-Cho...rame-Weather-Resistant-Cushions-Red/149711691

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Best-Cho...y-4-Pillows-All-Weather-Cushion-Red/818716405

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Daisy-Ga...rden-Potted-Rose-Flowers-Yard-Decor/656817837

Then I would put a top over it all with side enclosures.



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Quictent-10x10-Gazebo-Canopy-with-Mosquito-Netting-Screened-Garden-Gazebo-Canopy-Soft-top-for-Deck-Patio-and-Backyard-Waterproof-Red/600969457


----------



## ksb38020 (Jun 3, 2021)

Mainstays 10' x 10' Grey Easy Assembly Steel Garden Gazebo - Walmart.com - Walmart.com Better Homes & Gardens Ventura Stationary Outdoor Kid's Egg Chair - Walmart.com - Walmart.com MoDRN Natural Boho Round Jute Floor Pouf - Walmart.com - Walmart.com Natural Geo Multi-Color Onyx Round End Accent Table - Walmart.com - Walmart.com these would make an incredible patio for us to enjoy


----------



## Ladytdk (Jun 4, 2021)

I would like to purchase *Better Homes & Gardens Providence 4-Piece Conversation Set, Gray https://go.skimresources.com/?id=13...7d17f05266d4e&xjsf=other_click__touchstart []*


----------



## kapk22 (Jun 5, 2021)

I would love to add a fire pit, some new chairs (the ones we have are broken and Dad fell through one on my birthday last month )

The handle on our old barbecue broke off this winter as well, so a new one would be awesome. And new string lights would be amazing.




https://www.walmart.com/ip/32-Zeny-Outdoor-Fire-Pit-Square-Metal-Firepit-Backyard-Patio-Garden-Stove-Wood-Burning-Fire-Pit-W-Rain-Cover-Black/716808160





https://www.walmart.com/ip/Traeger-Pro-22-Wood-Pellet-Grill/151987240






https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Greyson-Set-of-2-Square-Outdoor-Patio-Steel-Sling-Folding-Chair-Red/151283970?variantFieldId=actual_color





https://www.walmart.com/ip/50-Foot-Globe-String-Lights-G40-Clear-Bulbs-Black-Wire-Outdoor-String-Lights-for-Patio-Yard-Deck-Cafe-Bistro-and-Wedding-Lighting/258951960?wpa_bd=&wpa_pg_seller_id=4716FACB679B46C2BD11325ACF862CB7&wpa_ref_id=wpaqs:WZ_5s0-PyV-HTT2UCTLPpE-hefZYoj9eIEbFyTpRy8XqNHbBLcLekggx1wGKOggeNgEaQ9W2KXjokWyYEYEvs7DGCN0zBpZZ-P3F-yOOnLOeLLXL2dRhyMFp3Pu-URZ7QpXDDpoD0u9xh95taBA1RICYU0Ys5IsSICpIAXulwFMJC3Z7sGqQWps7CYLFFgoSjd7XKy6LiAa1mkh0UwmaZk3mpTjRcFMbQPE4hpFXuCdGBdN3StCOLFkFJAn0odVq&wpa_tag=&wpa_aux_info=&wpa_pos=1&wpa_plmt=480x1000_T-C-IG_TI_1-6_HL-INGRID-LIST-NY&wpa_aduid=2545507b-2926-4fc4-9b2a-f58ea820d702&wpa_pg=search&wpa_pg_id=string%20lights&wpa_st=string%2Blights&wpa_tax=4044_133012_133113_8132195_6226424&wpa_bucket=__bkt__


----------



## HiTripper (Jun 5, 2021)

Admin said:


> View attachment 653201
> 
> We are beyond thrilled to announce that we have partnered with *Walmart* to give away a $500.00 gift card!
> 
> ...





Admin said:


> View attachment 653201
> 
> We are beyond thrilled to announce that we have partnered with *Walmart* to give away a $500.00 gift card!
> 
> ...


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Vita-Urb....com&affiliates_ad_id=612734&campaign_id=9383 This double duty composter and triple tiered raised bed isn’t perfect for compact gardening.


----------



## LaKisha Riddick (Jun 7, 2021)

Our backyard definitely needs reinvention. We need patio furniture, coordinating pillows, a nice rug and a fire pit. 
Here's our list:

Patio Furniture Set
Pillows
Rug
Fire Pit


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd buy a chainsaw to remove some of the trees surrounding the house and try to harvest some of the wood for a new countertop for our kitchen renovation.



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Echo-Chainsaw-CS490-20/474608428


----------



## Obeezer (Jun 8, 2021)

Admin said:


> View attachment 653201
> 
> We are beyond thrilled to announce that we have partnered with *Walmart* to give away a $500.00 gift card!
> 
> ...


I’d definitely get this table: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Best-Cho...bletop-Padded-Feet-Open-Shelf-Brown/978992093


----------



## Chasa Farris (Jun 8, 2021)

Admin said:


> View attachment 653201
> 
> We are beyond thrilled to announce that we have partnered with *Walmart* to give away a $500.00 gift card!
> 
> ...





https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ulax-Furniture-Outdoor-10-x13-Extra-Large-Aluminum-Pergola-with-Sun-Shade-Gazebo-Beige-Canopy-UV-Resistant-Fabric/893350893


----------



## S_L_B (Jun 8, 2021)

I would reinvent by backyard with a gazebo seating area for my wife and kids. I would spend the $500 at walmart on the following items.
1. A Screened Gazebo Mainstays 10' x 10' Grey Easy Assembly Steel Garden Gazebo - Walmart.com - Walmart.com 
2. Some patio furniture Mainstays Stanton 4-Piece Outdoor Patio Conversation Set, Red - Walmart.com - Walmart.com 
3. Even though $500 won't cover all of this we would also purchase a gas griddle for making breakfast to eat outdoors Blackstone Adventure Ready 2-Burner 28" Griddle Cooking Station - Walmart.com - Walmart.com


----------



## jaymiekohl (Jun 8, 2021)

I would get a few of these Adirondack chairs for around my firepit, along with these cool planters. I'd also get a few of these amazing coolers that double as cocktail tables and finish it off with some strands of these string lights!


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I have been waiting for 11 weeks to get my blocks in for my retaining wall. My contractor called and said they are in finally, and he will start next week. Since that is happening, I sure would like one of these to enhance the area around my new garage.

X24 Smokeless Fire Pit Insert Bundle

I can see me sitting around this bad boy and having a cold one sitting here.



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Best-Choice-Products-5-Piece-Outdoor-Wicker-Patio-Bistro-Space-Saving-Furniture-Set-w-Storage-Table-No-Assembly-Brown/629385204?variantFieldId=actual_color


----------



## SusansWishes (Jun 9, 2021)

I want to make my yard friendly and inviting

definitely want to add one of these
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstay....com&affiliates_ad_id=612734&campaign_id=9383

Something similar to this 


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Manor-Park-6-Piece-Outdoor-Patio-Dining-Set-Brown/738969030


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

This thread is now closed while I clean up the thread and determine the winner using random.org

I will reopen the thread once the winner has been determined.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

Drumroll, please...




And the winner of the $500 Walmart gift card is @de-nagorg! 

Congratulations Ed! 



de-nagorg said:


> I think that I want the pit boss.
> 
> https://go.skimresources.com/?id=130832X1595757&isjs=1&jv=15.1.0-stackpath&sref=https://www.diychatroom.com/threads/giveaway-how-would-you-reinvent-your-backyard.716122/&url=https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pit-Boss-Classic-700-Sq-In-Wood-Fired-Pellet-Grill-with-Flame-Broiler/838778838&xguid=&xs=1&xtz=360&xuuid=0f6f512bb22f5bd9270207c4774b1f5f&abp=1&xjsf=other_click__auxclick [2]
> 
> ED


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

@de-nagorg! I will be sending you a private conversation shortly requesting your information. Please watch for it.

- Cricket


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Congratulations @de-nagorg !


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Way to go Ed.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Congratulations


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Admin said:


> @de-nagorg! I will be sending you a private conversation shortly requesting your information. Please watch for it.
> 
> - Cricket


 Acknowledged, I responded with the details asked for.

THANK YOU very much.

ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

kwikfishron







www.diychatroom.com













jbfan







www.diychatroom.com













joed







www.diychatroom.com






Thanks all, I could not have done it without your help.

Edit: That is worded badly, I mean your tireless Moderation of this site.

As well as keeping it running, so that we can all enjoy helping and advising with our vast amount of experience. 

For all those that are needing our help.


ED


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

Congrats to Ed.
I know he will put the prize to good use.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Way to go buddy, congratulations.


----------



## azeotrope (Jun 3, 2015)

Admin said:


> @de-nagorg! I will be sending you a private conversation shortly requesting your information. Please watch for it.
> 
> - Cricket


This is awesome, thanks for organizing this so everyone could have this amazing opportunity @Admin !

Congratulations @de-nagorg!!

And a BIG THANK YOU to Walmart for donating the gift card to this forum so this could all be possible!!!

Cheers!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Congrats Ed.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

All right, Ed!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you all, it has been good to be a member of this forum.

May you all continue for a long time, as will I.

ED


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> Thank you all, it has been good to be a member of this forum.
> 
> May you all continue for a long time, as will I.
> 
> ED


Way cool Ed !! Enjoy it in good health. And kudos to Admin and Walmart.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Will be waiting for the photo of Ed grilling on the Pit Boss.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

huesmann said:


> Will be waiting for the photo of Ed grilling on the Pit Boss.


Ya'll are gonna have to imagine, There is no camera that survives exposure to my image.

They all come out blurry, like my cousin BIGFOOT.

ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

For any interested parties, they delivered the Award, via E-mail, and a transfer that I printed out, and took to Wal-Mart, and placed on a gift card.

Thanking them again, am I. 

The force is strong in the divine young lady running this show.


ED


----------

